# Adjustable wrenches



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Best 12" crescent type wrench I ever owned was made by the Diamond Horseshoe and Tool Company, ancient thing. Jaws opened up to like 2 1/2" and dead straight. These days, I have a couple of Ridgid's (8-10"). They're second to none.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the Ridgids.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I actually have a set of cheap Kobalt ones from Lowes the other day cause I left my Crescent ones at home and they're not that bad.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i have a diamond wrench aswell opens up a lil wider than the ridgids..:thumbup: But have two ridgid spuds as well i can say the ridgid gets more use mainly because the diamond sits in a tool box in the van those are in my bag at all times


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have some Crecent and Craftsman ones and they're good, I guess. No real complaints on either.








Paul


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Diamond tool was acquired by Cooper Tools, along with a bunch of other smaller tool companies, including Crescent and Lufkin, and then Cooper tool was acquired by Apex, which makes many quality tool brands including Lufkin, Wiss, Gearwrench, and Armstrong.

My favorite adjustable wrenches are made by Mac Tool.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Craftsman 8 10 12. They are great !!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Diamond tool was acquired by Cooper Tools, along with a bunch of other smaller tool companies, including Crescent and Lufkin, and then Cooper tool was acquired by Apex, which makes many quality tool brands including Lufkin, Wiss, Gearwrench, and Armstrong.
> 
> My favorite adjustable wrenches are made by Mac Tool.


$121 bucks for a 3 piece set


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> $121 bucks for a 3 piece set


Not from my Mac Tool dealer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like Proto...
A word of caution though...
They are "tighter" than most which is why they grip so well...
It also means if you get them wet you better lubricate them or, they will get very hard to move...


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I like Proto...
> A word of caution though...
> They are "tighter" than most which is why they grip so well...
> It also means if you get them wet you better lubricate them or, they will get very hard to move...


I use the proto "click stop" and like em.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Channel Lock brand, just like, well, my channel locks....:whistling2:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a 4pc set from Sandvik. By far the best set I ever owned. The movable portion of the jaw is removable and reversable with serrations on the reverse side so that they can be used as a pipe wrench as well....

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManProduct.asp?PID=796


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Craftsman 8 10 12. They are great !!


Got em. Love em!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I really like craftsman as well


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rusak said:


> I really like craftsman as well


Fancy !!!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

They have the comfortable grip handle


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I like Proto...
> A word of caution though...
> They are "tighter" than most which is why they grip so well...
> It also means if you get them wet you better lubricate them or, they will get very hard to move...


Toss em in a pan of used motor oil overnight and wipe off. You'll be surprised.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I was in Sears the other day I saw these.

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500











Kind of a mix between an adjustable wrench and a pair of pump pliers. They looked interesting but at $50 I wasn't ready to test them out yet.






Paul


----------



## Paton plumbing (Jan 3, 2012)

I use these for when I have a finishing job in a real high end house so my every day crescent doesn't scratch the Finnish on a wide spread or body spray , I also use the cobra pliers all the time expensive but grip like nothing else I've tried and last three years or so.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> if you get them wet you better lubricate them or, they will get very hard to move...









What are you talking about? What plumber ever gets his tools wet?..........:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> When I was in Sears the other day I saw these.
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500
> 
> ...


Those are purty


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

The best adjustable wrench i have found are the channel lock code blue 8". The jaws are thin to get into tighter spots and the jaws open up farther than a standard 10" crescent.


----------



## Kingsplumbing (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the 6" crescent wrench as well (channel lock brand) bc the end of the handle has a square and it tightens up beam clamps perfect.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I buy these.

They're inexpensive, never rust, have a nice heft and last a very long time.

I'm going on 10 years with the first set I bought.


----------

